# Blood Sugars a sign of preganacy?



## tabbicles (Feb 12, 2010)

*Blood Sugars a sign of preganacy? UPDATE!!!*

Hi everyone, I must say what a relief to find this forum and to see other people have diabetes just like me!!!
Here is my situation. had a m/c  last September and have recently started ttc again.  Just wondered if you have noticed any changes in your blood sugars, VERY early such as before you even get your positive?  I seem to remember getting low blood sugars a lot, but several weeks in.  I am only in my 2 week wait and my blood sugars are being out of control but mainly on the high side when normally they wouldnt be!  Obviously it could be something else but part of nme hopes it could be a good sign


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi tabbicles, welcome to the forum I can't answer your question, as I'm a bloke, but I hope that all goes well! I'm sure some of our lovely pregnant ladies and parents will be along to help!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Tabiccles

I am currently almost 10 weeks pregnant and type 1.  My sugars were all over in the couple of weeks before I got my BFP.  I am not sure if this was due to conception or the fact it was around Christmas time and we were on a road trip visiting many relatives.

Fingers crossed for you

Rachel


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi
My blood sugars were all over the place before i had a possitive test i had some really high readings along with some bad hypos so i don't know if i just over corrected some of the hypos or my body was just doing strange things x


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,  Thanks for your replies.  It is so nice toi finally talk to someone about this who has exactly the same!!

Well it appears there was a very good reason for them being all over the place as I just got my positive!! Its very early (only about 9-10 DPO) but seems many of you have experienced similar! Geez had better sort them out pronto!!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 14, 2010)

tabbicles said:


> Hi everyone,  Thanks for your replies.  It is so nice toi finally talk to someone about this who has exactly the same!!
> 
> Well it appears there was a very good reason for them being all over the place as I just got my positive!! Its very early (only about 9-10 DPO) but seems many of you have experienced similar! Geez had better sort them out pronto!!



WOW - fantastic news.  You must be so excited, and a bit nervous too.


----------



## Steff (Feb 14, 2010)

BRILLIANT well done xxx congrats


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations tabbicles!


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!   Really trying to chill out and not let my self get too excited (although I am) about it this time round though as dont want to tempt fate (plus the 12 weeks might go quicker!!) I shall enjoy reading everyone elses stories in the mean time.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!! Fantastic news!!! Congratulations  xx


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 17, 2010)

Great news - congrats!

(My sugar levels went haywire this time round in the first few weeks - first time I've had ketones in YEARS aaaargh!!  Thankfully all well so far and on the last few weeks count down...)

Look after yourself,

Twitchy x


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I am soooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Tabbicles,

Just wanted to say congratulations you must be so pleased I've just had my little one three weeks ago now.

Emma xx


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Emma, Yes I am so pleased! Just really hoping it sticks as I had a m/c last year  Still feeling very positive and its nice to see other diabetic ladies having healthy babies and seeing their stories!!


----------

